# Bulk Salt Albany area NY



## E19M84 (Oct 9, 2009)

Wondering where everyone gets there salt and what type of prices they are hearing, Im 20 min north of albany..thanks


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

Warren Fane over in Troy has the salt pile Try them...


----------



## bigdeezle442 (Nov 20, 2008)

I am looking for salt in the same area and Fane had the best price that i found so far that will sell to an outsider. Cargill Deicing was the only other one that would sell to me. Albany Rock Salt owns the pile that Fane sells from. Just what I have found so far. 

Eric


----------



## RacerBren (Nov 6, 2005)

How much do you need?


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

heres fane's website http://wwfane.com or you can buy magic salt from brennan landscaping , hes the guy who posted above me, pm him


----------



## gary42095 (Jan 4, 2009)

i would like to know what kind of pricing you guys are getting up there too its like 85 here i believe picked up


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

I had an add on here before for white salt for sale about 30min south of albany right off the thruway, I had about 150 tons, I took half and sold the rest to for $45.00 per ton!!! What a deal


----------

